#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Музыка >  > > >  >  >  Просто музыка

## Anthony

Кидайте все то, что нравится.
Делитесь с людьми хорошей музыкой.
Идея с чистой буддистской http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=19763 музыкой - провалилась. Поэтому создана отдельная тема.

----------

Алексей Каверин (19.07.2012), Бодо (11.03.2014), Катя Е (19.07.2012), Титомир Екатерина (16.03.2016)

----------


## Anthony



----------

Алексей Каверин (19.07.2012)

----------


## Anthony

Сергей Галанин ft. Михей - Дети большого города

----------

Германн (01.01.2013)

----------


## Anthony



----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов



----------

Anthony (19.07.2012), Германн (01.01.2013)

----------


## Anthony

Добрее клипа я не видел.
С самого мелкого моего детства он дарит мне позитив. Сколько не пересматриваешь - всегда внутри радость.
Вот что значит музыка вне времени и стилей.

----------

Владимир Демидов (17.08.2018), Егор С. (15.12.2013), Иван Денисов (01.10.2012)

----------


## Anthony



----------

Мария Дролма (03.07.2015)

----------


## Anthony



----------

Иван Денисов (02.10.2012), Калачандра (26.10.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи



----------

Германн (01.01.2013), Дмитрий Аверьянов (19.07.2012)

----------


## Anthony

Шоб я в старости так жег

----------

Markus (03.02.2014), Германн (01.01.2013), Калачандра (26.10.2013), Паня (01.12.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов



----------

Германн (01.01.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов



----------

Германн (01.01.2013)

----------


## Anthony

Кто кино смотрел - поймет  :Big Grin:

----------

AndyZ (19.07.2012), Иван Денисов (08.08.2012)

----------


## Anthony



----------


## Anthony



----------


## Anthony

Рой Пачи. Когда-то дудел с Ману Чао.

----------

Паня (01.12.2013)

----------


## Anthony

:Smilie:

----------


## Anthony



----------


## Anthony



----------

Паня (01.12.2013)

----------


## Anthony

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  красота...

----------


## Wyrd

Ulver's sound progresses here even more than in previous records. The music is influenced by several different genres such as rock, jazz, classical music, industrial music, and electronica.

----------

Dron (21.09.2012)

----------


## Vladiimir



----------

Иван Денисов (01.10.2012)

----------


## Aion



----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб



----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб



----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб



----------

Иван Денисов (02.10.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------


## Гъелкапри Мепа



----------

Германн (07.12.2012)

----------


## Гъелкапри Мепа



----------


## Гъелкапри Мепа



----------


## Гъелкапри Мепа



----------


## Гъелкапри Мепа



----------


## Vladiimir



----------

Алексей Е (07.10.2012)

----------


## Алексей Е

www.anebrun.com

P.S. почему-то, при использовании тега VIDEO с телефона, получается вот такая ссылка: video=vimeo;24627062]http://vimeo.com/24627062[/video]
Открывающую квадратную скобку сам убрал

----------

Содпа Тхарчен (07.10.2012)

----------


## Аньезка



----------

Pedma Kalzang (05.11.2012), Алевлад (15.10.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------


## Pedma Kalzang



----------

AlekseyE (05.11.2012), Dron (05.11.2012), Поляков (06.11.2012)

----------


## Поляков



----------


## Дордже

Ааа как же я балдею от этой штуки

----------

Pema Sonam (14.11.2012)

----------


## Евгений Л



----------

Vladiimir (03.12.2012), Германн (07.12.2012)

----------


## Евгений Л



----------

AlekseyE (28.12.2012)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Бывает и такая Дхарма  :Smilie:

----------

Echo (13.12.2012), Алевлад (08.12.2012), Аньезка (30.11.2012)

----------


## Aion



----------


## Chhyu Dorje

Песни Maki Chang послушайте, кто любит чистую, тонкую и приятную музыку без заскоков неведенья.

----------


## Пангена

Здесь интересный трек.
Электронные эмбиентные фактуры+горловое пение тувинского шамана.

----------

Николас (04.12.2013), О-сэл Лхундруб (03.12.2012)

----------


## Нико

А почему "неизведонный"?

----------

Содпа Т (03.12.2012)

----------


## Пангена

> А почему "неизведонный"?


Это наверно такая буква "А" в шрифте.

----------


## Дордже

Песня обычная, но ассоциации позитивные!!)

----------

Алевлад (08.12.2012)

----------


## Дордже

ну и для тех кто в мототеме, гогого на остров МЭН)))

----------

Германн (30.12.2012)

----------


## Пангена

Очень нравится этот музыкальный ирструмент, и в частности, этот ролик.

----------

Алексей Е (12.12.2012), Алик (13.05.2014), Германн (07.12.2012), Николас (04.12.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (07.12.2012)

----------


## Vladiimir



----------


## Германн



----------


## Германн



----------


## Германн



----------

Echo (13.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (07.12.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш



----------


## Леонид Ш



----------


## Vladiimir



----------

sergey (12.12.2012)

----------


## Vladiimir



----------


## Поляков



----------


## Кунсанг

Перемен Цоя http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FU8csnZxdPA

----------


## Кунсанг

Цой похоже в кочегарке http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JigFc...endscreen&NR=1

----------


## Кунсанг

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uWfqgWksDkE

----------


## Мантис

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pZtrFHwqnH8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wsbd0VWv-bE

----------


## Германн



----------


## Германн



----------


## Германн



----------

Елена Чернышова (27.12.2012)

----------


## Германн



----------

Елена Чернышова (27.12.2012)

----------


## Аньезка



----------


## Аньезка

Много знакомых лиц  :Wink:

----------


## Аньезка



----------

Германн (27.12.2012)

----------


## Мантис

оч не нравится мне этот ...даж не знаю как назвать... использовать роды собственного ребенка для дешёвой саморекламы... мерзость какая....

----------


## Vladiimir

Пятнадцать человек на сундук мертвеца.
Йо-хо-хо, и бутылка рому!




Художественный перевод Ольги Чигиринской:
http://morreth.livejournal.com/1046512.html

----------

Германн (27.12.2012)

----------


## Германн



----------


## Германн



----------


## Германн



----------

Поляков (30.12.2012)

----------


## Германн



----------

Pema Sonam (28.12.2012), Поляков (30.12.2012)

----------


## Поляков

Гражданская Оборона единственная музыка, которую могу слушать последний холодный месяц.

Автор видео Артур Аристакисян снял фильм "Место на земле", пронзительное исследование общины построенной на альтруистической идее.

----------

Германн (30.12.2012)

----------


## Германн



----------


## Германн



----------


## Германн



----------


## Германн



----------


## Германн



----------

Алик (13.05.2014), Кунсанг (16.01.2013)

----------


## Германн



----------


## Аньезка

https://www.facebook.com/v/460125714046715

----------

Германн (31.12.2012)

----------


## Германн



----------

Кунсанг (16.01.2013)

----------


## Германн



----------


## Германн



----------


## Германн



----------


## Германн



----------

Dron (31.12.2012)

----------


## Vladiimir



----------

Германн (31.12.2012)

----------


## Vladiimir



----------

Германн (31.12.2012)

----------


## Германн



----------


## Германн



----------


## Германн



----------


## Германн



----------


## Германн



----------


## Германн



----------

Vladiimir (01.01.2013), Николас (04.12.2013)

----------


## Германн



----------


## Германн



----------


## Vladiimir



----------

Алексей Е (01.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> очень мягко про жизньболь:


Вот это я понимаю, вещь!  :Cool:

----------


## Aion



----------

Германн (01.01.2013)

----------


## Игорь Ю

Вот медляк, зачО, почет.

----------

Дэнни (12.02.2015)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

А у нас тут на Икс- факторе взошла недавно новая звезда - она такая девушка простая и непосредственная - с точнейшим и готовым умением петь - что может голосом изобразить буквально все. И сама она - цельная и любопытные вещи говорит :Smilie:

----------

Алексей Е (01.01.2013)

----------


## Алексей Е

marywinmusic

----------

Vladiimir (01.01.2013), Алик (13.05.2014), Германн (01.01.2013), Дэнни (12.02.2015), Пема Дролкар (01.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> https://www.facebook.com/v/460125714046715


Мандалу в Кунсангаре певица потоптала, по неведению, попой прямо в центр села (бида, бида). 
Но всё равно хорошо, про буддизм что-то спела.  :Smilie:

----------


## Германн

Трогательная фолк-группа из братской Беларуси.

----------


## Германн

Трогательная фолк-группа из России.

----------

Алексей Е (01.01.2013), Пема Дролкар (01.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

Возможно, лучшая песня Горана Бреговича.

----------

Vladiimir (01.01.2013), Алексей Е (01.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

Смешная песенка про ныряльщика. Для поднятия настроения.

----------

Vladiimir (02.01.2013)

----------


## Бо

Песня божественной женщины

----------

Германн (01.01.2013)

----------


## Бо

Песня про заблудившуюся девочку с лопатой.

----------


## Бо

Годы мчатся безвозвратно...

----------


## Бо

Немножко о высоких надеждах...

----------

Vladiimir (02.01.2013), О-сэл Лхундруб (03.01.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Как мы ностальгичны в первый день нового года - тогда вотъ :Smilie: 



Бразилия в отношении песен - думаю, одна из самых лучших стран. С ее босса новой.

----------


## Бо

Неподражаемый...

----------


## Игорь Ю

Sepia, High Hopes, мне больше нравится в исполнении Nightwish. Даже лучше оригинала.

----------


## Германн

«Сюита для лютни: канцона и танец» Франческо Канова да Милано (16 век), стихи Анри Волохонский, исполнение Борис Гребенщиков.
Видеоряд из фильма Сергея Соловьёва "Асса" (канатная дорога в Ялте).

----------

Vladiimir (02.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

А где "Бесса ме мучо" тогда????

----------


## Ittosai

вот трогательный медлячок  :Wink:

----------


## Aion

Ещё медленнее  :Cool:

----------

Германн (02.01.2013), Пангена (04.01.2013)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб



----------

Neroli (03.03.2013), Vladiimir (03.01.2013), Алексей Е (03.01.2013), Германн (05.01.2013)

----------


## Алексей Е



----------

Vladiimir (03.01.2013), Германн (03.01.2013)

----------


## Vladiimir



----------

Алексей Е (04.01.2013), Германн (05.01.2013)

----------


## Пангена



----------

Германн (05.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Я не разделяю его взгляды. Песня талантливая.


Ужас. (

----------


## Германн

Возможно, лучшая песня Яны Дягилевой.

----------


## Германн

Lou Reed.

----------


## Германн

Белое, красное, чёрное. Ясный свет-сын и ясный свет-мать.

----------


## Нико

> Lou Reed.


Вот это уже лучше )

----------


## Германн

"Человек, который продал мир". Nirvana.

----------

Vladiimir (05.01.2013), Алик (13.05.2014)

----------


## Германн

"Продано". Яна Дягилева.

----------

Vladiimir (05.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

Песня Фрэнка Синатры "Мой путь" в исполнении Сида Вишеза.

----------


## Германн

The Cardigans My Favourite Game

----------


## Германн

Песня на стихи Сергея Есенина.

----------


## Германн

Душа WASP. Девушка поёт песню G.G. Allin.

----------


## Германн

Песня про Лалеш, единственное в мире святилище езидов (расположено в Ираке). Домашний алтарь езидов выглядит как стопка одеял, на которых лежат глиняные шарики из Лалеша. Каждый езид знает историю своего рода от 20 до 40 поколений. Езидом можно только родиться. Их общество делится на три касты: шейхи, пиры и мюриды. Брак возможен только с членом своей касты. Езиды считают себя избранным народом. Посредником между Богом и людьми, в их теистической религии, выступает Ангел-Павлин, Таус Малаки, вызвавший гнев Бога отказом поклониться человеку. А.С. Пушкин очень переживал по этому поводу, но успокоился, когда узнал, что езиды почитают Бога-Творца. Третий член сакральной триады езидов Шейх Ади, средневековый учитель. Изначально, все курды были езидами, теперь меньше половины. После выхода из езидизма возврат невозможен. Брак с не-езидом означает разрыв отношений с родом, изгнание из общины. Такие дела... Музыка у езидов очень интересная. Рекомендую. (Сталкивался с ними по работе. Хорошие люди.)

----------

Николас (04.12.2013)

----------


## Германн

"Туман, туман" (Гр.Об.) Песня из к/ф "Хроника пикирующего бомбардировщика" (сл. К. Рыжова муз. А. Колкера).

----------


## Германн

The Pierces - Love You More
Девушки родились и выросли в семье хиппи. Потом одна из них работала "танцовщицей", в то время как другая ушла с цыганским табором. 
Спустя много лет сёстры Pierces отыскали друг друга. Так и возник это дуэт.

----------


## Германн

Dead Man (Soundtrack) by Neil Young - великая музыка из великого фильма.

Длинный трек: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fi-S9lrnLZ8

----------

Дордже (27.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

Песня Горана Бреговича (исполняет Игги Поп) из к/ф "Аризонская мечта" (Arizona dream).

----------


## Германн

Чёрный Лукич, "Завял цветок". (Видеоряд из к/ф "Кочегар".)

----------


## Германн

Alai Oli — Satta Massagana на Яндекс.Музыке
http://music.yandex.ru/#!/track/4430501/album/504158




Песня "Крылья" тоже очень сильная.
http://music.yandex.ru/#!/track/4430504/album/504158

----------


## Аньезка



----------

Германн (16.01.2013), Иван Денисов (01.06.2013)

----------


## AndyZ



----------

Аньезка (06.02.2013), Германн (23.01.2013), Нико (07.02.2013), Ритл (04.03.2013), Содпа Т (23.01.2013)

----------


## Аньезка



----------

Pedma Kalzang (26.01.2013), Егор С. (15.12.2013), Пангена (27.01.2013), Ритл (03.03.2013), Савелов Александр (20.12.2014)

----------


## Дордже



----------


## Дордже

rip(

----------


## Aion



----------

Влад К (04.02.2014), Дмитрий Аверьянов (03.03.2013)

----------


## Аньезка



----------

Алексей Е (16.02.2013), Германн (08.02.2013), Ритл (03.03.2013)

----------


## Аньезка



----------

Алексей Е (16.02.2013), Германн (08.02.2013), Ритл (03.03.2013)

----------


## Игорь Ю



----------

Влад К (04.02.2014)

----------


## Игорь Ю



----------


## Поляков



----------


## Игорь Ю

Во, космиты отжигают.

----------


## Александр Серёгин



----------

Германн (03.03.2013), Игорь Ю (03.03.2013), Николас (04.12.2013)

----------


## Германн



----------


## Германн



----------


## Германн



----------


## Германн



----------


## Германн



----------


## Akaguma

ИМХО, неплохой микс тибетских мантр и современной музыки:
http://music.yandex.ru/?ncrnd=4227#!/album/2010

----------

Александр Серёгин (04.03.2013), Германн (04.03.2013)

----------


## Aion



----------

Германн (04.03.2013)

----------


## Александр Серёгин



----------

Германн (04.03.2013)

----------


## Германн

> 


Честно говоря, никогда не слушаю такую музыку. Но текст внимательно прослушал - текст добрый и солнечный! Значит, всё именно так, как и нужно.

----------

Александр Серёгин (04.03.2013)

----------


## Neroli



----------

Александр Серёгин (04.03.2013), Германн (04.03.2013), Савелов Александр (20.12.2014)

----------


## Александр Серёгин

> Честно говоря, никогда не слушаю такую музыку. Но текст внимательно прослушал - текст добрый и солнечный! Значит, всё именно так, как и нужно.


Каждый мечтает о Прекрасном, особенно в Детстве. Сохраняйте свои лучшие мечты , оставайтесь Детьми.

----------

Германн (04.03.2013)

----------


## Александр Серёгин

Вот так сквозь страдания и редкие минуты искреннего земного счастья и живём. Путь не отделим от жизни.

----------


## Аурум



----------

Keiko (11.03.2013), sergey (18.03.2013), Алевлад (19.04.2013)

----------


## Аурум



----------

Александр Серёгин (07.03.2013)

----------


## Аурум



----------

Neroli (15.03.2013), Иван Денисов (01.06.2013)

----------


## Aion



----------

Алевлад (19.04.2013), Кунсанг (27.03.2013), Ритл (17.03.2013), Федор Ф (17.03.2013)

----------


## Александр Серёгин

Правильная музыка - та, что вызывает возвышенные мысли над обыденностью Enjoy :Kiss:

----------

Николас (04.12.2013), Ритл (11.03.2013)

----------


## Александр Серёгин



----------

Кунсанг (27.03.2013), Ритл (17.03.2013)

----------


## Аурум

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Володя Володя (08.05.2013)

----------


## Алексей Е



----------

Александр Серёгин (17.03.2013), Ритл (17.03.2013), Федор Ф (17.03.2013)

----------


## sergey



----------


## Нико

Вот ещё одна "просто музыка", ностальгии ради...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&fe...&v=e44k8mJv3t4

----------


## Александр Серёгин

Какая торжественность!

----------

AndyZ (21.03.2013), Германн (22.03.2013)

----------


## AndyZ

> Какая торжественность!





> Музыка в фильме не является оригинальной. Артемьев переработал известную композицию «A Whiter Shade of Pale» британской группы «Procol Harum».


http://www.kinopoisk.ru/film/44062/

----------

Александр Серёгин (22.03.2013), Германн (22.03.2013)

----------


## Anthony

> Я жду, когда Вы подрастете)) С возрастом обточатся углы. И Ваша глубокая тоска и противоречия внутренние и внешние уйдут.


Не, не обточатся. Человек - антоним не обтачивается. Ну и знак зодиака над этим тоже славно поработал) Поэтому, не ждите меня, Пема, стройте свою жизнь)




> Вроде, регги не итальянское)


Самое что ни на есть итальянское. Ваш чувак, с солнечной Сичильи. 




> Вот, это итальянское Вам подойдет.


Не люблю сопливую музыку, особливо из уст мужчин.





> А за нежность спасибо. Только я не баба, а BELLA FEMMINA


BELLA BABA

----------

Кузьмич (21.12.2019), Лидия (18.12.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (27.12.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан

Ретро, да. : )

----------

Лидия (18.12.2019)

----------


## Лидия

> Ну и знак зодиака над этим тоже славно поработал)


Кто вы по знаку зодиака?

----------


## Anthony

> Кто вы по знаку зодиака?

----------


## Лидия

> 


Прошлое ваше фото мне понравилось гораздо больше! :Wink:

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Кузьмич (21.12.2019)

----------


## Anthony

Старые добрые ЮГи

----------

Кузьмич (21.12.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (27.12.2019)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Ретро, да. : )


Я так хочу быть просветленным, просветленным, просветленным..

----------


## Юй Кан

> Я так хочу быть просветленным, просветленным, просветленным..


Неправильный перевод.
Вот -- правильный: "Хочешь быть американцем, мериканцем, мериканцем... Виски-н-сода рок-н-ролл". : )

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Не, не обточатся. Человек - антоним не обтачивается.


Вы жутко себе удивитесь лет через 10))




> Не люблю сопливую музыку, особливо из уст мужчин.


Музыка у них крутая,  для мужиков с настоящими яйцами. ВРоде Вас))) Жаль, что Вы итальятский не понимаете и эту группу не знаете.

----------


## Anthony

> Вы жутко себе удивитесь лет через 10))


Ага, Жириновскому расскажите) 




> Музыка у них крутая,  для мужиков с настоящими яйцами. ВРоде Вас))) Жаль, что Вы итальятский не понимаете и эту группу не знаете.


Да причем тут итальянский, пусть хоть на узбекском поют)
Дело не в языке, а в манере пения, в визуальных образах которые открывают рот, в общей вагино-страдательной стилистике. Мне просто это не близко... все эти гитарные музыки с роковыми отголосками, босые мужичонки с длинными рукавами. Ну прямо брр.
Вот тот же Рамацотти, например, не очень-то и брутал, голос тоже не сильно тестостероновый... но! Но его музыка мне нравится, его музыка мужская.


Я рос на чем-то таком:

----------


## Нгаванг Шераб



----------


## Патрик

С Наступающим, человечество! :Smilie:

----------


## Патрик



----------


## Anthony

Ману Чао, Банни Уайлер... диды все еще воюют. Свежак от 1 января.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (14.01.2020)

----------


## Anthony

Старая школа на коне

----------


## Патрик

> Хотите еще Нойза?
> 
> (удалил) а вдруг на сайте зареганы космонавты, а вдруг я оскорблю их профессиональные чувства?


Мало мало мало мало Нойза? Их есть еще "у меня". Даже в "яб юм". 
P.S. Я не люблю рэп, а данного персонажа уважаю почему-то, как человека, хотя лично незнаком. Хотя могу ошибаться.

----------

Юй Кан (13.01.2020)

----------


## Патрик

Линда. Та самая Линда, которая могла на концерте ногой разбить камеру наглому папарацци. Вылить ведро воды на высокопоставленных чиновников в первом ряду. Чью машину фанаты несли на руках после концерта. А в интервью милая, спокойная и рассудительная. Альбом песни тибетских лам. эх ностальгия.

----------


## Патрик



----------


## Патрик

Шнур feat Кипелов

----------


## Патрик



----------

Юй Кан (13.01.2020)

----------


## Юй Кан

Ни слова не понял, но песня -- крайне практичная! : )

----------

Лидия (13.01.2020)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи



----------


## Aion



----------

Кузьмич (14.02.2020)

----------


## Aion



----------


## Юй Кан

Великая Сезария Эвора...

----------


## sergey



----------


## Anthony



----------


## Anthony

Щас пообщался под водочку с подружкой с украинской хфамилией, она мне скинула песню из "Жил-был пес"... слышал ее раньше в детстве, но не торкала. Народная и народная.. делов-то.
А щас чет зацепила, слушаю на рипите уже пятый раз) 

 @*Воробьян* , за Ваши нологи бомбят этих людей, тут Вы в кустах не отсидитесь. Но это, конечно же, оффтоп.

----------

Alex (25.02.2020), Кузьмич (14.02.2020)

----------


## Юй Кан

Не Литл и не Ричард! : )

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (06.08.2020)

----------


## Anthony

Slap Slap Slap тыщ тыщ тыщ!

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Дордже (05.03.2020)

----------


## Шварц



----------


## Кузьмич

> Линда. Та самая Линда, которая могла на концерте ногой разбить камеру наглому папарацци. Вылить ведро воды на высокопоставленных чиновников в первом ряду. Чью машину фанаты несли на руках после концерта. А в интервью милая, спокойная и рассудительная. Альбом песни тибетских лам. эх ностальгия.


Могла и разбила, или могла, но не разбила?

----------


## Юй Кан

Популярно -- о муз. предках крокодила Гены! : )

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

очень технично

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

никто не узнает Свиридова 2:37  и далее ?

----------


## Патрик

> Могла и разбила, или могла, но не разбила?


Тайна сия велика есть...

----------


## Патрик



----------


## Aion



----------


## Юй Кан



----------


## Алик



----------


## Патрик



----------


## Патрик



----------


## Патрик



----------


## Патрик



----------


## Патрик



----------


## Патрик



----------


## Патрик



----------


## Патрик



----------


## Патрик

Кстати, почему удалили абсолютно безобидный клип "Ленинград"
Вусмерть запуганные ребята...

----------


## Патрик



----------


## Патрик

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DhtV...=emb_rel_pause

----------


## Патрик

Тем пиарам и петухам, кто мстит девочкам из за личных обид

----------


## Патрик

> 


"Но мы все здесь в раю и иного нет для нас рая". Не исключено, что примерно так, получив Дзогчен, решил господин Миларепа и лег спать. Вероятно мысленно превратив Дзогпа Ченпо в догму? А потом пришлось идти к великому, порой суровому Учителю Герою-Марпе... Я не претендую на трактовки, я всего лишь букашка, но, так сказать, штрихи истории из жизни великих.

----------


## Патрик

Вообще, Илья больше симпатии вызывал, когда у него была позиция "ищущего такого". 
Приходится про него говорить, мимо такой сильной фигуры не пройти, но сейчас все больше мелькает "я все понял, я все знаю". И три пховы прошел у Оле Нидала, которого многие "правильные" не любят. Хотя почему? По собственным словам(вроде бы, я так понял), Оле практикует ануттара йога тантру, которая почти в любом случае экстремальный путь. А значит, не так то просто судить, что это за учитель. Разочаровался в конце концов в Оле Илья, (безусловно имеет на это право), но сейчас у него все больше мелькает "теперь-то я все понял, я все знаю" в разных цветастых выражениях. Сильная фигура, Илья, но неоднозначная.

----------


## Патрик

это точно буддийская песня)

----------


## Игорь Ю

Говорят, что ночью
Он только и делал, что плакал,
Говорят, что он даже не ел
Только собирался бухать

Клянутся, что само небо
Вздрогнуло, когда услышало его крик
Как он страдал по ней
И даже в ее смерти он звал ее

Ай, да, да, да, ау пела
Ай, да, да, да, ау ворковала
Ай, да, да, да, ау пела
От смертельной страсти умирала

Это грустная голубка
Завтра с утра ему будет петь
Только в домике одиноком
С широко открытыми дверцами

Они клянутся, что голубка
Это не что иное, как ее душа
Которую все ещё ждут на небе, чтобы вернулась, несчастная

Cucurrucucu голубка
Cucurrucucu не плачь
Камни никогда, голубка
Не будут знать о любви

Cucurrucucu, Cucurrucucu
Cucurrucucu, Cucurrucucu
Cucurrucucu голубь
Не плачь больше

----------


## Велесе

Уже год

----------


## Патрик

"Расскажите птицы" в исполнении Маши Макаровой и Вадима Самойлова.

----------


## Патрик

самая загадочная украинская певица... вы уж звиняйте, что я тут тонны всякой "муры" выложил... но раньше я вообще, страшно сказать, панк рок слушал)))))))

----------


## Патрик



----------


## Патрик



----------


## Игорь Ю

<br>




Morphine (Michael Jackson)



 					 						 						  						 						  						  						He got flat baby
Kick in the back baby
A heart attack baby
I need your body

A hot kiss honey
He's just a bitch baby
You make me sick baby
So unrelying

I'm such a swine baby
All down the line daddy
I hate your kind baby
So unreliable

A hot buzz baby
He's one of us baby
Another drug baby
You so desire

Trust in me
Trust in me
Put all your trust in me
You're doin' morphine!

Hoo!

They got place baby
Kicked in the face baby
You hate your race baby
You're just a liar

Your every lick baby
Your dog's a bitch baby
You make me sick baby
You soul survivor

She never cut from me
She never cut baby
I had to work baby
You just a rival

Always to please daddy
Right up and leave daddy
You're thowing shame daddy
So undesirable

Trust in me
Just in me
Put all your trsut in me
You're doin' morphine!

Go'on babe

Relax
This won't hurt you
Before I put it in
Close your eyes and count to ten
Don't cry
I won't convert you
There's no need to dismay
Close your eyes and drift away

Demerol
Demerol
Oh God he's taking Demerol
Demerol
Demerol
Oh God he's taking demerol

He's tried
Hard to convince her
To be over what he had
Today he wants it twice as bad
Don't cry
I won't resent you
Yesterday you had his trust
Today he's taking twice as much

Demerol
Demerol
Oh God he's taking demerol
Hee-hee-hee

Demerol
Demerol
Oh my Oh God it's Demerol
Hee
Oooh

Oh!

He got shit baby
Your dog's a bitch baby
You make me sick baby
You are a liar

Is truth a game daddy
To win the fame baby
It's all the same baby
You're so reliable

Trust in me
Trust in me
Put all your trust in me
She's doin' morphine

Hoo!

You just sit around just talkin' nothing
You're takin' morphine
Hoo!
Go'on baby
You just sit around just talking about it
You're takin' morphine
Hoo-hoo!
Just sit around just talking nothing about it
You're takin' morphine
You just sit around just talking about it
You're taking morphine
You just sit around just talkin' nothin'
And takin' morphine

Hoo-hoo
I'm going down baby
You're talkin' Morphine

Go'on baby!
Hoo!
Hoo!
Morphine!
Do it!
Hoo!
He's takin' morphine
Morphine!
Morphine!
 						Он прокололся, детка,
Удар в спину, детка,
Сердечный приступ, детка,
Мне нужно твоё тело...

Страстный поцелуй, дорогая,
Он просто с*ка, детка,
Меня от тебя тошнит, детка,
Ты такая ненадёжная...

Я такой нахал, детка,
Всё испорчено, папаша,
Я ненавижу таких как ты, детка
Таких ненадёжных...

Страстная болтовня, детка,
Он один из нас, детка.
Другой наркотик, детка,
О котором ты мечтала....

Верь мне,
Верь мне,
Пусть вся твоя вера будет в меня,
Ты принимаешь морфий!

О-о!

Теперь они знают своё место, детка,
Получив удар в лицо.
Ты ненавидишь свою расу, детка,
Ты просто лгунья...

Каждая твоя частичка, детка,
Твоя собака – с*ка, детка,
Меня от тебя тошнит, детка,
Твоя душа выжила...

Ты никогда не отделялась от меня,
Всегда была рядом, детка...
Я должен был что-то делать,
Ты просто моя соперница...

Всегда угождать, папаша,
Встать и уйти, папаша,
Мне стыдно за тебя, папаша,
Это так нежелательно...

Верь мне,
Верь мне,
Пусть вся твоя вера будет в меня,
Ты принимаешь морфий!

Давай, детка!

Успокойся,
Тебе не будет больно...
Перед тем, как я введу это,
Закрой глаза и досчитай до десяти,
Не плачь,
С тобой всё будет в порядке...
Не надо бояться,
Закрой глаза и улетай...

Демерол
Демерол
О Боже, он принимает Демерол
Демерол
Демерол
О Боже, он принимает Демерол

Он пытался
Убедить её
Принять больше, чем раньше.
Сегодня он хочет этого ещё сильнее...
Не плачь,
Я не обижу тебя.
Вчера у тебя было его доверие,
Сегодня он принимает столько же, но дважды...

Демерол
Демерол
О Боже, он принимает Демерол
И-и..

Демерол
Демерол
О Боже, он принимает Демерол
И-и..
У-у...

О!

Он попал, детка,
Твоя собака – с*ка, детка,
Меня тошнит от тебя,
Ты просто лгунья...

Правда – игра, папаша,
Чтобы выиграть славу, детка?
Всё то же самое,
Ты такая надёжная...

Верь мне,
Верь в меня,
Пусть вся твоя вера будет в меня,
Она принимает морфий!

У-у!

Ты ничего не делаешь, ни о чём не говоришь,
Ты принимаешь морфий,
У-у!
Давай, детка!
Ты ничего не делаешь, ты просто говоришь об этом,
Ты принимаешь морфий,
У-у!
Ты ничего не делаешь, ничего не говоришь об этом,
Ты принимаешь морфий...
Просто ничего не делаешь, просто говоришь об этом,
Ты принимаешь морфий....
Ты ничего не делаешь, ни о чём не говоришь
И принимаешь морфий

У-у...
Я качусь по наклонной, детка,
Ты принимаешь морфий...

Давай, детка!
У-У!
У-У!
Морфий!
Делай это!
У-У!
Он принимает морфий
Морфий!
Морфий!

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи



----------


## Патрик



----------


## Патрик



----------


## Юй Кан



----------


## Vega



----------


## Юй Кан

Старая, но интонационно актуальная ныне в свете очередного вируса диско-композиция Глории Гейнор.

----------

Игорь Ю (05.04.2020)

----------


## Alex



----------

Цхултрим Тращи (23.04.2020)

----------


## Велесе



----------


## Патрик



----------

Алик (21.04.2020)

----------


## Патрик

Новая песня Кинчева...

----------


## Olle

Может быть, что и ты не ты,
Может быть, что и я не я,
Вот и ходим, как пьяные
По дорогам пустым...

----------

Алик (21.04.2020)

----------


## Юй Кан

Такой вот рага-рок.

----------


## Olle



----------


## Aion



----------


## Юй Кан

Бодро-мотивирующая песнь! : )

----------


## Александр Кук

не совсем просто, но музыка
https://www.mustaev.org/audio

----------


## Юй Кан

"Очень вырос в целом мире / гриппа вирус. Три-четыре..." : )

----------


## Aion

С Весаком, товарищи! Усердно добивайтесь спасения!

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Алик (09.05.2020)

----------


## Алик

> 


Великая женщина 
Джи Джанг Босаль

----------

Юй Кан (09.05.2020)

----------


## Бо



----------


## Юй Кан

Сансара -- с т.зр. её самой... : )

----------

Бо (27.05.2020)

----------


## Юй Кан

И -- Ф. Чистяков, но в стиле К. Сантаны. : )

----------


## Александр Кук

Вечный (50 лет на сцене) о вечном: а все хорошее и есть мечта)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------


## Бо



----------


## Юй Кан

Полностью диск/сюита Градского "Русские песни". Кто жил в 1978-м, когда была издана эта пластинка, должен бы помнить, насколько удушливой была атмосфера в стране, в которой рок-музыка просто отсутствовала, и вдруг -- "Русские песни", завершающиеся чуть не... антисоветским маршем "Вы жертвою пали..."!
Это было просто взрывом...




Ошибка в Ютьюбе: диск, действительно, был записан в 1978-м, но издан -- лишь в 1980-м.

----------


## Юй Кан

Один из величайших...

----------


## Игорь Ю



----------


## Игорь Ю



----------


## Юй Кан



----------


## sergey



----------

Юй Кан (09.07.2020)

----------


## Юй Кан

Песня про полную анатму...

----------


## Aion

Благого перерождения, Питер!

----------


## Игорь Ю



----------


## Игорь Ю



----------


## Юй Кан



----------


## Юй Кан



----------


## Юй Кан



----------


## Кокотик

Будда встречает Техно


 с епонским монахом дзен. Мне вот интересно конечно как сочетаются исполнение музыки с монашеством :-) но музон и правда милый

----------

ТаТая (03.12.2020)

----------


## Olle

Tara

----------


## Кокотик

> Tara


ом!
а вот еще чянтинг, только на пали. очень приятный спокойный голос

----------


## Aion



----------


## Кузьма

Хорошая музыка.

----------


## sergey

Несколько лет подписан на soundcloud на одного молодого француза, который пишет электронную музыку. Вот его недавно вышедший трек.

----------

ТаТая (03.12.2020)

----------


## Aion



----------


## Aion

Стакан - Песни about love

----------


## Olle

Умер Андрей Сапунов. Группа Воскресенье.

----------

Dio-Deni (13.12.2020)

----------


## Aion



----------


## Tobias Rieper

Это California Love по-нашему

----------


## Tobias Rieper

One Bloood

----------


## Tobias Rieper

Старый Баунти все еще лупит баззззукой

----------


## Aion



----------


## Tobias Rieper

> 


ну Синатра же лучше

----------


## Антарадхана

Kelsang Chukie Tethong - Prayer of Truth

----------

ТаТая (27.12.2020)

----------


## Aion

> ну Синатра же лучше


Suum cuique.

----------


## Aion



----------

Tobias Rieper (29.12.2020)

----------


## Tobias Rieper



----------


## Aion

Благого перерождения, Силя!

----------


## Tobias Rieper



----------


## Tobias Rieper



----------


## Aion



----------


## sergey



----------


## Tobias Rieper



----------


## Aion



----------


## Tobias Rieper

Для всех блюстителей старых олдскульных традиций, которые для некоторых людей моего поколения стали новыми ньюскульными традициями, посвящаетсо.

----------


## Хотсан



----------

Нета (15.02.2021)

----------


## Aion

Такие они, скандхи... Всем добра!

----------


## Aion

С Днём Защитника Отечества!

----------


## Tobias Rieper

Puppa Albo! Lord Fayah!

----------

Цэрин (24.02.2021)

----------


## Селя



----------


## Aion

Доктор Аг
Сказки пронесон

----------


## Tobias Rieper

Посмотрите, какие прекрасные, ничем не обремененные люди. Без огранки, без корочек о получении высшего образования. Свободные изнутри люди.  Мне кажется, из них получились бы отменные тантрики. И с ганджей там все норм.

----------


## Aion



----------


## Нета

Группа Браво и Земфира делятся весенним настроением

----------


## Нета



----------

Цэрин (30.03.2021)

----------


## Хотсан



----------


## Tobias Rieper



----------


## Tobias Rieper

Деньги рулят, далла далла билл йа

----------


## Кокотик



----------


## Нгаванг Шераб



----------

Цхултрим Тращи (22.04.2021)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков



----------

Алик (30.05.2021), Шенпен (26.04.2021)

----------


## Aion



----------

Кузьмич (22.07.2021)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

Некогда популярная испанская группа Mecano.
Тащусь по людям того поколения.

----------


## Tobias Rieper



----------


## Aion



----------

Кокотик (07.06.2021), Кузьмич (22.07.2021)

----------


## Aion



----------


## Aion



----------


## Tobias Rieper



----------


## Aion



----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (06.07.2021), Кузьмич (22.07.2021)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков



----------


## Tobias Rieper

КанонЪ!!!!11!1!

----------


## Tobias Rieper

Тем, чьи лучшие годы пришлись на нулевые

----------


## Кузьмич

> Некогда популярная испанская группа Mecano.
> Тащусь по людям того поколения.


Сара Брайтман лучше.

----------


## Кузьмич

> 


Ну очень говорящее имя у чувака. Триптрулы и Ньюшулы отдыхают!

----------


## Bold

Вот недавно видел какраз, Ламы в рэпе, скорее всего переодетые рэпперы https://vm.tiktok.com/ZSJpKknwU/

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (22.07.2021)

----------


## Иван О



----------


## Bold

Это точно Буддисты?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?app=desktop&v=vI8wFejrPUE

----------


## Bold

Что с гипер сылкой? Я хотел превьюшку увидеть  :Frown:  Модераторы, если могу просить, 
Поправьте сие
хоть свойственно мне моросить
И удалите второй (вот этот) 
Типо я нормальный как все
И просто видо тут оставил 
И своим стихом краснеть 
Бездарей не заставил 
Как же это больно 
Нести таланта грех
Что тяжек довольно

----------


## Bold

Что то про дождь.
Настроение поднимает
Поют те, кого в качестве потомка оставил вождь
Тот самый 
О ком ты сразу поймешь
Мысль о нем бросает в дрожь
И не то что бы хорошо оно 
Но если истории штрих 
Ценить дано 
Эстетика жизни
Похлеще любого кино

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=CwmX5Hzkd9Q

----------


## Bold

Француженка Шикарно поет!
Там и "жигули" и я"я помою тя дядя" https://youtube.com/watch?v=iPGgnzc34tY

----------


## Bold

Но лучше чем Криданс
Я не знаю что может быть 
Когда тестестерона ноль
То можно чилить
И слезы излить
По той эпохе 
Что ты не застал
По тому что в прошлом 
Ты быть сегодня мечтал
По красоте выдуманной картинки
Представив
Голливуд семидесятых
Которого и не было нигде вобщем
Вива вив 
https://youtube.com/watch?v=dgah45hZZhY&pp=sAQA

----------


## Bold

Ее нет уже
Молитесь за нее
Она ведь пела про зомби
Возможно и кололи духи пакость в нее
Она пела будто
Сарасвати была рождена
Такая вот жизнь подлая гадина 


https://youtube.com/watch?v=H9OkxRYP_hE

----------


## Bold

Один из самых любимых мною треков. Концертная запись старины Эрика Клэптона!
https://youtube.com/watch?v=APWhx97QvxE&pp=sAQA

----------


## Bold

Как мантра
https://vm.tiktok.com/ZSJG7agSB/

----------


## Иван О



----------


## Tobias Rieper

Внуки продолжают дело великого деда

----------


## Кузьмич

> Внуки продолжают дело великого деда


А что за дело то ?  :Smilie: ) Зарабонь бабалищще?

----------


## Крымский

> А что за дело то ? ) Зарабонь бабалищще?


Авраамическую религию растафарай распространяют посредством популярной музыки регги  :Smilie:

----------

Tobias Rieper (04.08.2021)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Авраамическую религию растафарай распространяют посредством популярной музыки регги


Как? Марли-дед отказался от нее перед смертью, или раньше.
Думаете, эти исповедают?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (04.08.2021)

----------


## Tobias Rieper

> А что за дело то ? ) Зарабонь бабалищще?


Хроническая борьба с Бабилоном же, ну) Мы же с марами боремся уже 2500 лет. Это прибыльное дело





> Думаете, эти исповедают?


Хз про него, фоток не нашел. Но папка (в центре) с крестиком гоняет



Дядька - тоже.



Да и ваще... святое семейство


Кстати, сам Боб Марлей  был крещен в Эфиопской Православной Церкви за 6 месяцев до своей кончины.

----------

Крымский (04.08.2021)

----------


## Tobias Rieper

Хотите верующих раста? Вот они. Представитель секты Бобо Ашанти (тот, что в тюрбане). А тот, что с открытыми дредами и крестиком, так это один из сыновей великого деда и один из дядек Jo Mersa.
Как грится: Холи Эммануэль Ай! Кинг Селассие Ай! Джааа  Растафарай!

----------


## Крымский

> Как? Марли-дед отказался от нее перед смертью, или раньше.
> Думаете, эти исповедают?


Атрибуты и ритуалы присутствуют видимые, темы текстов все те же  :Smilie:

----------


## Иван О



----------

Цхултрим Тращи (14.08.2021)

----------


## Кеин



----------

Иван О (05.09.2021)

----------


## Иван О



----------


## PampKin Head



----------


## PampKin Head



----------


## PampKin Head

PS Пора съездить в Нешвиль...

----------


## PampKin Head



----------


## Иван О



----------

Кеин (09.09.2021)

----------


## Tobias Rieper



----------


## PampKin Head

и мне того же, что и им

----------


## sergey

Дуэт гитаристов, акустические гитары.

----------


## Иван О



----------


## Иван О



----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Сара Брайтман лучше.


а как это?

----------


## Кузьмич

> а как это?


Да так же  :Smilie: )

Сара Брайтман лучше! Вернее, так - лучше Сара Брайтман!..

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Да так же )
> 
> Сара Брайтман лучше! Вернее, так - лучше Сара Брайтман!..


ну так давай в студию ))

----------


## Aion



----------


## Tobias Rieper

Could You Be Loved

----------


## Tobias Rieper

Старые добрые трушные...Но сигнальные ракеты походу потушены

----------


## Tobias Rieper

Мой любимый альбом Outlawz

----------


## Иван О



----------

Tobias Rieper (10.10.2021)

----------


## Tobias Rieper

> 


О, Сильвио Данте на гитаре жарит)

----------


## Селя

Посмотрел тему. Нда. Ну и вкусы у буддистов.

Думал, услышу что-нибудь из пения монахов.

Здесь, наверное, подростки и молодежь. Это я тут старый веник.

----------


## Павел Б

> Это я тут старый веник.


Ну, по-любому - не старее Чака!  :Wink:

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Посмотрел тему. Нда. Ну и вкусы у буддистов.


Отвратительные вкусы, да. Ужасная попса, намертво привязывающая умы существ к самсаре.

Вот вам правильная буддийская музыка.

----------


## Селя

Тогда уж лучше вот это:

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Тогда уж лучше вот это


Помилуйте, только не в этом исполнении  :Big Grin:  Такое нельзя давать людям слушать, вызывает отвращение к Дхарме.

Вот есть более приятный для слуха вариант.

----------

Росиник (12.10.2021), Селя (10.10.2021)

----------


## Tobias Rieper

> Посмотрел тему. Нда. Ну и вкусы у буддистов.
> 
> Думал, услышу что-нибудь из пения монахов.
> 
> Здесь, наверное, подростки и молодежь. Это я тут старый веник.


Не, .... для пения монахов была в свое время другая тема. Я когда создавал эту тему, создал ее именно для "просто музыки".. обычной такой.. бытовой. Не религиозной.
Вот нравится - постишь. А подростки.. ну так они всегда будут новые раз в пять лет. И это хорошо, не всё же БГшные козлоблеянья людям вещать. Буддизм разный, буддисты разные и именно это нужно было когда-то показать. Сплошное непостоянство.
BAM BAM!

----------

Кеин (28.10.2021)

----------


## Tobias Rieper

> 


Ну, и свой первый музпост в этой теме хочется рипитнуть. ЮГи, класека, ностальжи

----------


## Кокотик

> Ну, и свой первый музпост в этой теме хочется рипитнуть. ЮГи, класека, ностальжи


ааа, повторное заведение акк. интересно интересно

----------


## Кокотик

> Здесь, наверное, подростки и молодежь. Это я тут старый веник.


та нет тут молодежной музыки

----------


## Иван О

Кстати, совершенно случайно узнал, что у Далай-ламы, оказывается, есть музыкальный альбом! :Smilie: 



> Inner World — дебютный студийный альбом Далай-ламы XIV, выпущенный под именем Далай-ламы. Релиз состоялся на 85 день рождения Далай-ламы 6 июля 2020 года. Это первый раз, когда Далай-лама выпустил записанную музыку. Альбом дебютировал в нескольких чартах






Ссылка на весь альбом:

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...pQweu6RhAG0Orj

p.s.
пожалуй, не поленюсь-ка тему создать...

----------

Балдинг (04.11.2021)

----------


## Селя

долго вчера и сегодня думал над тем, почему буддистам нравится музыка, представленная в теме.

Решил, что всё дело в направлении буддизма.

В тхераваде мы должны подавлять свои эмоции и страсти. В том числе мы стремимся не слушать музыку, как уводящую наш ум в мир фантазии, разжигающую страсть.

Видимо, в ваджраяне мы стремимся активировать эмоции, в т.ч. с помощью музыки, чтобы использовать психические силы, которые эти эмоции порождают, для достижения Пробуждения.

Видимо, прослушивание такой музыки используется автором темы в этих целях - для вызова психических сил, трансформирующих ум.

Прав ли я?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Прав ли я?


Дело в том, что музыка по-разному действует на разных людей. Например японский нойз и блэк-метал меня успокаивает и вводит в спокойное созерцательное состояние, прекрасно подходит для шаматхи. А вот музыка в стиле нью-эйдж, наоборот, вызывает сильные отрицательные эмоции, особенно если под неё поют мантры противным голосом с неродным акцентом. Тут, конечно, сразу и лоджонг хорошо практиковать, размышляя об отвратительности самсары, и тантру всякую, если нужно.

----------

Alex (12.10.2021), Кеин (28.10.2021), Селя (12.10.2021)

----------


## Иван О

> и блэк-метал


типа такого?) 


или речь только о японском

----------


## Иван О

Ну, так-то, имхо, музыку человечество создаёт по той же причине, по которой создаёт всё остальное, пытается уменьшить собственные страдания. Музыка существует потому что существует страдание. Страдание порождает творчество. И конечно, очень много от восприятия зависит, всё субъективно очень.

----------


## Селя

Тогда тоже добавлю свои 5 копеек.

100 лет назад слушали мы это:

----------


## Tobias Rieper

> Видимо, прослушивание такой музыки используется автором темы в этих целях - для вызова психических сил, трансформирующих ум.
> 
> Прав ли я?


Нет, никакие психические силы я не вызываю, я просто получаю удовольствие от определенной музыки. 
Иногда можно просто слушать музыку, никого не вызывая. Для вызова я сам пою, по-тибетски ))

----------


## Alex

Вот вам всем  :Smilie:

----------

Росиник (12.10.2021), Цхултрим Тращи (13.10.2021)

----------


## Росиник



----------


## Росиник

Давно нравится вот эта песня, со времен службы в советской армии. 
Жизнь - сон.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> или речь только о японском


нет, блэк-метал типа такого




и такого

----------


## Кеин



----------


## Кеин

> Посмотрел тему. Нда. Ну и вкусы у буддистов.
> 
> Думал, услышу что-нибудь из пения монахов.
> 
> Здесь, наверное, подростки и молодежь. Это я тут старый веник.


 А вы эстет. Да в этой теме всякого полно, я так ваще меломан, мне что классика, что маткор -- один коленкор. С таким же успехом могу музыку просто не слушать, А послушать тишину, бывает

----------

Селя (28.10.2021)

----------


## Иван О



----------


## Иван О



----------


## Балдинг

Дхармической музыки нет. Тогда сюда.
Интересно сделано:


Как бы дхармично, включая за—мед——ле———ни————е

----------


## Кокотик

Воспитательно-патриотическая песня "Мы не покинем наш край родной" красноярского композитора Авака Авакяна



А вообще, у меня сильное подозрение, что в этот раздел только постят. И никто его не читает.

----------


## Селя

Йоги поют (с 2ой минуты 33 секунд), а до того времени подготавливаются  :Smilie:

----------

Кокотик (06.11.2021)

----------


## Кокотик

> Йоги поют (с 2ой минуты 33 секунд), а до того времени подготавливаются  
> 
> [.video=youtube;-6f5iVn8cg0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-6f5iVn8cg0[/video]


Норм дудка такая у ёга. "Лингам чистый и прекрасный, разрушит все демоническое и освободит нас!" Надо слова переписать, да.

----------


## Селя

> Норм дудка такая у ёга. "Лингам чистый и прекрасный, разрушит все демоническое и освободит нас!" Надо слова переписать, да.


 :Smilie: 
Это из документального фильма "Хиппи Масала". Как в эпоху хиппи некоторые европейцы и американцы уехали искать истину в Индию, да так там и остались. Тот светлокожий йог, который раскуривает чиллум, - это, как я понял из самого фильма, европеец (или американец), который в молодости не стал продолжать путь отца в бизнесе, а уехал в Индию в поисках просветления.

А песня, действительно, классная. Музыка ритмичная такая. 

"Лингам чистый и прекрасный, разрушит все демоническое и освободит нас!" - хоть маленько знаю английский, но Вы перевели лучше, поэтичнее  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Фильм, несмотря на все эти моменты с коноплей и т.п., действительно, добрый и светлый. После него ощущение, что отдохнул от работы (как при дауншифтинге), когда хочется сказать: "Да пошло оно всё ... . Уеду в Индию медитировать".

----------

Балдинг (09.12.2021)

----------


## Кокотик

> "Лингам чистый и прекрасный, разрушит все демоническое и освободит нас!" - хоть маленько знаю английский, но Вы перевели лучше, поэтичнее 
> 
> Фильм, несмотря на все эти моменты с коноплей...


Ну так это шиваисты жи. У них своя атмосфера.

----------

Кеин (09.11.2021)

----------


## Селя

Полезно буддистам для анализа - как оно работает:

Организм человека подчиняется биоритмам и законам физики. По этой причине одни звуки кажутся приятными, а другие — жёсткими и тревожными. На лекции разговор шел о том, как этой особенностью физиологии пользуются композиторы. Почему некоторые аккорды кажутся нам приятными, а некоторые - нет? Как наше ощущение красоты в музыке связано с законами физики? Как передать в мелодии тревогу, скорбь, спокойствие, радость и удивление так, чтобы это почувствовали слушатели из любой точки земного шара? Почему под одни песни мы танцуем энергично, а под другие — более расслабленно? Что такое мажор, минор, синкопа и обертонический звукоряд и как эти термины помогают понимать музыку?

----------

Кеин (09.11.2021)

----------


## Кеин



----------


## Кеин



----------


## Aion

Панки хой!

----------


## Иван О



----------


## Кокотик

Вики определяет жанр этой австралийской группы "Dead can dance" как неоклассический дарквэйв и этереал, чтобы это ни значило.

----------


## Иван О

Очень крутой кавер сделали

----------


## Кеин



----------


## Aion

ДК
Лёд запилен

----------


## Aion



----------


## Денам



----------


## PampKin Head



----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (28.11.2021)

----------


## PampKin Head



----------


## Aion



----------


## Aion

Про всех "нас"...

----------


## Иван О



----------


## Иван О



----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков



----------

Бо (15.12.2021)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

buckethead неплохая фоновая музыка без слов

----------


## sergey

Известный концерт, есть много записей разных его исполнений, есть разные редакции, с разным количеством украшений. Вот одно из исполнений.

----------

Иван О (09.12.2021)

----------


## Иван О



----------


## PampKin Head



----------


## Кеин



----------


## Кеин



----------


## Кеин



----------


## Иван О



----------

Бо (15.12.2021)

----------


## Кеин



----------


## Кеин



----------


## Бо



----------


## sergey



----------


## Aion



----------


## Кеин



----------


## Кеин



----------


## Aion



----------

Фил (24.01.2022)

----------


## Иван О



----------


## Иван О



----------


## Иван О

Новый Год грядёт...

----------


## Иван О

вот это голос

----------


## Ivan-AV



----------


## Ivan-AV

> 


Северной школе чужда суета.....

----------


## PampKin Head



----------


## PampKin Head

> Северной школе чужда суета.....


Настоящая северная школа

----------

Иван О (15.01.2022), Цхултрим Тращи (13.01.2022)

----------


## Иван О



----------


## Кеин



----------

Иван О (15.01.2022)

----------


## Иван О

> долго вчера и сегодня думал над тем, почему буддистам нравится музыка, представленная в теме.
> 
> Решил, что всё дело в направлении буддизма.
> 
> В тхераваде мы должны подавлять свои эмоции и страсти. В том числе мы стремимся не слушать музыку, как уводящую наш ум в мир фантазии, разжигающую страсть.
> 
> Видимо, в ваджраяне мы стремимся активировать эмоции, в т.ч. с помощью музыки, чтобы использовать психические силы, которые эти эмоции порождают, для достижения Пробуждения.
> 
> Видимо, прослушивание такой музыки используется автором темы в этих целях - для вызова психических сил, трансформирующих ум.
> ...


Решил все-таки добавить в копилку. :Big Grin:  Наверно любая музыка или почти любая это конечно отвлечения от серьезной практики)) Серьезной. Но вот этого я не знаю, у многих ли практику можно назвать по настоящему серьезной или пока жизнь представляет только подготовку к этому. но у кого нет больших отвлечений и ощутимых препятствий это уже очень высокий уровень, по видимому. И там уже и музыка никакая не отвлечет ни от чего. Тут уже личное дело каждого, как работать со своими препятствиями. но искать в музыке глубокий смысл увольте, а вот как "антидепрессант" или аналог чашки кофе может быть иногда полезно, но опять все очень и очень индивидуально. пытаться активировать эмоции и психические силы с помощью музыки, делать это прям специально, я считаю, в большинстве случаев, это не очень серьезно, хотя наверно можно это делать и специально, если очень хочется. кто же запретит. 
Труд артистов тяжел а в эпоху развитого интернета и ютуба они еще и практически бескорыстно развлекают), предпочитаю относиться к такому труду с большим уважением, как и к любому другому.

----------


## Иван О



----------


## Aion



----------


## Иван О



----------


## Кеин



----------


## Кеин



----------


## Кеин



----------


## Aion



----------


## Кеин



----------


## Aion



----------


## Кеин



----------


## Кеин

Как-то понравилось, в прошлом году

----------


## PampKin Head



----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (15.02.2022)

----------


## PampKin Head



----------


## PampKin Head



----------


## Кеин

P. S. Оффтопик: буквально вчера научпоп по телеящику смотрел, там всякое(жертвоприношения даже людей) , 
но,  дошли до хорошего, оказывается древние египтяне очень много пили пива, просто сам продукт чище, чем вода в Ниле, ну там свои причины, типа мифологии -- упоили там кого-то и смерть не наступила. Прикольный момент: оказывается там лотос какой-то, если его вдыхать, то он успокаивающий, а вот если в египетское пиво помешать, так совсем. 
Это не для пропаганды нарушения 5-го пункта панча-шила, просто интересно. Тем более, буддизм, как он есть пошёл, позднее всего этого мракобесия и а-дхармы

----------


## Кеин



----------


## PampKin Head



----------

Кеин (19.02.2022)

----------


## Кеин

Кстати, насчёт выше, этот экспрессивный хардкор, бластбит чтобы, гроулинг но скриминг(эмо-кор всегда как-то не), до сих пор очень. Но хочется now этого, см. ниже

----------


## Кеин



----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

Откуда группа Нирвана брала песни
Patti Smith - Smells Like Teen Spirit




David Bowie

----------


## Aion



----------


## Балдинг

> video

----------

Aion (26.02.2022)

----------


## Кокотик

Народная бурятская песня в современной аранжировке. Певица демонстрирует редкое умение горлового пения, мальчики на подтанцовке исполняют традиционный монгольский танец войны, видеоряд красивый.
В общем вкусно со всех сторон.

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (26.02.2022)

----------


## Aion



----------


## Кокотик

че т у вас все слишком брутальное и мрачное. тож про ясный свет

----------


## Балдинг

возвращаемся в свет

----------

Aion (28.02.2022)

----------


## Aion

Война — отец всех, царь всех: одних она объявляет богами, других — людьми, одних творит рабами, других — свободными. 
*Гераклит*

----------

Кузьмич (01.04.2022)

----------


## Кокотик



----------


## Антончик

Всем привет!
За время отсутствия на фроуме в том числе записал новый альбом, послушать можно здесь: https://kosmomuz.com/release/static-dance

----------


## PampKin Head



----------

Кузьмич (02.04.2022)

----------


## PampKin Head



----------


## PampKin Head



----------


## Aion

Cherchez la femme!

----------


## Кокотик

Старенькое - смифной crazy frog. Ding Ding!

----------


## Aion

ВИА "Герои"

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков



----------


## Aion



----------

Кузьмич (02.04.2022)

----------


## Кокотик

Парибок поет Алиллую. Слушаю его, и думаю, как хорошо, что мы любим Андрея Всеволодовича не за его пение (и даже не за его интернетные блоги)  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## PampKin Head



----------


## Иван О



----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

немного в тему текущей ситуации, привет из 80х

----------


## Иван О



----------


## Кузьмич

> Всем привет!
> За время отсутствия на фроуме в том числе записал новый альбом, послушать можно здесь: https://kosmomuz.com/release/static-dance


А в чем заключается "группа", если все треки записаны Анискиным? Помогал Фантомас?

----------


## Кузьмич

> Парибок поет Алиллую. Слушаю его, и думаю, как хорошо, что мы любим Андрея Всеволодовича не за его пение (и даже не за его интернетные блоги)


А за что вы любите Андрея Всеволодовича? Очень интересно, хотя ничего непонятно (пока).

----------


## Кокотик

Кузьмич, есть мнение, что переводит Парибок лучше, чем поет. Но это конечно неточно.

----------


## Кузьмич

> Кузьмич, есть мнение, что переводит Парибок лучше, чем поет. Но это конечно неточно.


Он крутой, конечно. (Это не оценка даже, нет у меня компетенций таких). Но... 
Эх, простите меня. 
Каждый выражает, как может. Я не смог  :Smilie: )

----------


## Иван О



----------

sergey (02.04.2022), Алик (04.04.2022), Дмитрий Рыбаков (02.04.2022), Кокотик (02.04.2022), Кузьмич (16.04.2022)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

очень прикольно!
потом Боуи придумал песню, где нашли этого майора на какой-то планете

----------

Иван О (02.04.2022), Кузьмич (16.04.2022)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

очень классная обработка звука 
компьютеры такого не могут

----------

Алик (04.04.2022), Кузьмич (16.04.2022)

----------


## Кокотик

можно бесконечно смотреть на огонь, воду и на то, как танцуют шафл танец китайчики

----------

Иван О (14.04.2022)

----------


## Aion



----------


## Бо



----------

Иван О (14.04.2022)

----------


## Шварц



----------


## Шварц



----------

Цхултрим Тращи (29.04.2022)

----------


## Шварц



----------


## Кузьмич

> 


Красиво! Но труп майора Тома нашелся в 2015 году, предположительно, на Марсе.




Т.е. Краина, как всегда, опоздала. Настолько на дофига, что уже не смешно.

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (16.04.2022)

----------


## Кузьмич

> можно бесконечно смотреть на огонь, воду и на то, как танцуют шафл танец китайчики


Смотреть можно. Еще бы при этом не слушать!

----------


## Кузьмич

> 


Борюсик буддизм не сдюжил.

----------


## Кузьмич

> 


Борода хороша.

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Красиво! Но труп майора Тома нашелся в 2015 году, предположительно, на Марсе.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Т.е. Краина, как всегда, опоздала. Настолько на дофига, что уже не смешно.


Там без водки не разберешь, о чем Blackstar

Пусть эта Карина изобразит Blackstar, может станет лучше
----

Дэвид Боуи
На вилле Ормен, на вилле Ормен
In the villa of Ormen, in the villa of Ormen

Стоит одинокая свеча, ах ах, ах ах
Stands a solitary candle, ah ah, ah ah

В центре всего, в центре всего
In the centre of it all, in the centre of it all

Твои глаза
Your eyes
В день казни, в день казни
On the day of execution, on the day of execution

Только женщины преклоняют колени и улыбаются, ах ах, ах ах
Only women kneel and smile, ah ah, ah ah

В центре всего, в центре всего
At the center of it all, at the center of it all

Твои глаза
Your eyes

Твои глаза
Your eyes
Ах ах ах
Ah ah ah

Ах ах ах
Ah ah ah
На вилле Ормен, на вилле Ормен
In the villa of Ormen, in the villa of Ormen

Стоит одинокая свеча, а-а-а-а
Stands a solitary candle, ah-ah, ah-ah

В центре всего, в центре всего
At the center of it all, at the center of it all

Твои глаза
Your eyes
Твои глаза
Your eyes
Ах ах ах
Ah ah ah
Что-то случилось в день его смерти
Something happened on the day he died

Дух поднялся на метр, затем отошел в сторону
Spirit rose a metre then stepped aside

Кто-то другой занял его место и храбро заплакал
Somebody else took his place, and bravely cried

(Я черная звезда, я черная звезда)
(I'm a blackstar, I'm a blackstar)
Сколько раз ангел падает?
How many times does an angel fall?

Сколько людей лгут вместо того, чтобы говорить высокопарно?
How many people lie instead of talking tall?

Он ступил на священную землю, он громко кричал в толпу
He trod on sacred ground, he cried loud into the crowd

(Я черная звезда, я черная звезда, я не гангстер)
(I'm a blackstar, I'm a blackstar, I'm not a gangster)
Я не могу ответить, почему (я черная звезда)
I can't answer why (I'm a blackstar)

Просто иди со мной (я не кинозвезда)
Just go with me (I'm not a filmstar)

Я отвезу тебя домой (я черная звезда)
I'ma take you home (I'm a blackstar)

Возьми паспорт и туфли (я не поп-звезда)
Take your passport and shoes (I'm not a popstar)

И твои успокоительные, бу (я черная звезда)
And your sedatives, boo (I'm a blackstar)

Ты вспышка на сковороде (я не звезда Marvel)
You're a flash in the pan (I'm not a marvel star)

Я великий я (я черная звезда)
I'm the great I Am (I'm a blackstar)
Я черная звезда, дорогая, о, дорогая, у меня есть игра
I'm a blackstar, way up, oh honey, I've got game

Я вижу правильно, так широко, так открыто, что это боль
I see right, so wide, so open-hearted it's pain

Я хочу орлов в своих мечтах, бриллианты в глазах
I want eagles in my daydreams, diamonds in my eyes

(Я черная звезда, я черная звезда)
(I'm a blackstar, I'm a blackstar)
Что-то случилось в день его смерти
Something happened on the day he died

Дух поднялся на метр, затем отошел в сторону
Spirit rose a metre then stepped aside

Кто-то другой занял его место и храбро заплакал
Somebody else took his place, and bravely cried

(Я черная звезда, я звездная звезда, я черная звезда)
(I'm a blackstar, I'm a star star, I'm a blackstar)
Я не могу ответить почему (я не гангстер)
I can't answer why (I'm not a gangster)

Но я могу рассказать вам, как (я не звезда пламени)
But I can tell you how (I'm not a flam star)

Мы родились вверх ногами (я звездная звезда)
We were born upside-down (I'm a star star)

Родился неправильно (я не белая звезда)
Born the wrong way 'round (I'm not a white star)

(Я черная звезда)
(I'm a blackstar)

(я не гангстер)
('m not a gangster)

(Я черная звезда, я черная звезда)
(I'm a blackstar, I'm a blackstar)
На вилле Ормена стоит одинокая свеча
In the villa of Ormen stands a solitary candle

Ах ах ах ах
Ah ah, ah ah

В центре всего этого твои глаза
At the centre of it all, your eyes
В день казни только женщины становятся на колени и улыбаются
On the day of execution, only women kneel and smile

Ах ах ах ах
Ah ah, ah ah

В центре всего этого твои глаза
At the centre of it all, your eyes

Твои глаза
Your eyes
Ах ах ах
Ah ah ah
Источник: LyricFind
Авторы: David Bowie

----------

Кузьмич (16.04.2022)

----------


## Aion

„Смерть — величайший праздник на пути к свободе“. 
 Дитрих Бонхёффер 
«Письма другу», июль 1944

----------


## Кокотик

ничего непонятно, но поют приятно

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

оперный голос

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Красиво! Но труп майора Тома нашелся в 2015 году, предположительно, на Марсе.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Т.е. Краина, как всегда, опоздала. Настолько на дофига, что уже не смешно.




тут еще про Майора Тома есть





> Ashes_to_ashes
> 
> Do you remember a guy that's been
> Помните парня, который был
> In such an early song
> В такой старой песне?
> I've heard a rumour from Ground Control
> До меня дошел слух из Центра управления.
> Oh no, don't say it's true
> ...

----------

Кузьмич (29.05.2022)

----------


## Aion



----------

Кузьмич (01.06.2022)

----------


## Aion



----------


## Aion



----------


## Шварц

> Борюсик буддизм не сдюжил.


То не "Борюсик", этот текст написал Вертинский 105 лет тому назад.

----------


## Юго



----------


## Aion



----------


## Юго

Электрический пес Гребенщикова решил напиться железнодорожной воды? 2 песни в одном!

----------


## Балдинг

Как поживаете, джентльмены?
Что характерно, отчетливо помню пиетет многих людей, включая знакомых, к Pink Floyd, Roger Waters. Иногда большой пиетет. Само-собой как человек великодушный не мог им отказать в одаренности и пр. Да красиво, да интересно, однако, к примеру, в скажем так метафизическом плане они у меня не поднялись по шкале условной увесистости выше чем, допустим, The Doors, Jim Morrison. Ну как, к примеру, Борис это Борис, а Шевчук это Шевчук [Шевчуку правда следует отдать должное: он понимает, что он не Борис]. 

И вот, смотрите, как характерно вышло [почти по Гераклиту: правда настигает лжецов], цитата:

"Ну, для начала, он разжигает огонь в Украине, — ответил Уотерс. - Это тяжкое преступление. Почему США не подтолкнут [Владимира] Зеленского к переговорам, устранив необходимость в этой чудовищной войне?"

Конец цитаты. Это он про г-на Байдена, называет его преступником.
Залез из приличия на Википедию, глядь:

«Если бы мне пришлось составить список из пятидесяти песен, которые я жалею, что не написал сам, то лишь несколько из них не принадлежали бы Дилану или Леннону».
Роджер Уотерс

*Смахивает слезу* Вы представляете, джентльмены, Леннону :-) Леннону, который с его Imagine — детский лепет :-) Ларчик открылся просто.

Ну а теперь переходим, собственно к сабжу. С легкой руки преамбулы нашим вниманиям предлагается песня про ниббану (в буквальном значении прекращения):

----------


## Юго



----------

sergey (27.08.2022)

----------


## Нгаванг Шераб



----------

Цхултрим Тращи (26.08.2022)

----------


## Влад К



----------


## sergey



----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (20.10.2022)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

Josh Middleton Project - Persistent Illusion of Transients (Official)

Слямзил половину у Свиридова "Время вперед" начиная с 2:35

----------


## Aion



----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

Первоначальный вариант песни "Над небом голубым"
Исполняет дочь автора.

----------

Иван О (27.11.2022)

----------


## Иван О

Сегодня, вроде как днюха у БГ) помню, удивился, что самые разные люди его любят иногда послушать, например блогерша Настя Ивлеева) и нельзя сказать, что к буддизму он не имеет никакого отношения. Кроме наличия будда-природы, по его словам, Чоки Нима Ринпоче говорил ему, что у них сильная духовная связь, чем Гребенщиков чрезвычайно горд, видимо в хорошем смысле этого слова))

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (28.11.2022)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

"под небом голубым" ???

нет, "над твердью голубой" !!!

----------


## Игорь С С



----------


## Альфред



----------

